# Transporting goods from England



## Garry Moloney (Jun 28, 2009)

I’m considering bringing some personal items from England to Larnaka. If I pack them carefully I could get them onto 1 pallet. Have you any recommendations for transporting this stuff. Is it best on a pallet or separate parcels? Who is the best carrier to use? All the items are my own property (bikes, tools and maybe some electrical items) how do I bring them in without paying duty?
Cheers.
Garry


----------



## mollymore (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't no garry trying to find the best way and the cheapest myself when i do will let you know in the meantime if you have got sorted let me know


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Garry Moloney said:


> I’m considering bringing some personal items from England to Larnaka. If I pack them carefully I could get them onto 1 pallet. Have you any recommendations for transporting this stuff. Is it best on a pallet or separate parcels? Who is the best carrier to use? All the items are my own property (bikes, tools and maybe some electrical items) how do I bring them in without paying duty?
> Cheers.
> Garry


Hi Garry, 
You will have to allow for duty on the electrical items, even if they are your own property. However the duty is not much, we only paid about 25c per electrical item last year, I think. But ours were in our container. 

If paying the duty bothers you then I'd think seriously about whether you NEED to bring them.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

We bought our stuff over on the plane as freight earlier this year. It cost €2.50 per kilo plus VAT. we had 9 boxes and it cost us about £300 in total. 

The company we used was called TFA logistics, we dropped the stuff off at the airport the day before we flew and picked it up in larnaca the day after we landed. 

I had no idea about duty being required on electrical items. I bought in a computer and never paid anything! No one seemed to be interested in what was in our boxes at all!


----------

